# Latest Truck Build



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice truck! Why a gasser?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

New diesels suck with emissions and def systems, very high maintenance replacing egr valves


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Hows the power in the gasser? Fuel economy?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

nice truck but why ford?
http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b598/cbehlke/photo5_zpsddc9589d.jpg


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

We have a dodge 5500 as well, it has been back to the shop so many times for the 4wd system and def. That was one of the reasons we tried a ford.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MNbees said:


> nice truck but why ford?
> http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b598/cbehlke/photo5_zpsddc9589d.jpg


Nice looking set of photos.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Did you happen to compare the Ford against a comparable Chevy? Last I knew the Chevy got better gas mileage and more horsepower. Nice looking truck.... the barrels, not so much. lol


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a couple of Ram 5500's and really like them but neither has over 40,000 miles yet. I can't say I disagree with AZB, though. Diesel engines may have lots of torque which is awesome when you are towing but their reliability is way over rated and the drive train warranties are the same as gas powered. Factor in the higher fuel price, the $9,000 premium you are paying at the time of purchase and the inconvenience of fueling at large truck stops at times and worrying about fuel geling in the winter. I know I'm going to look hard at gas before my next purchase.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Did you happen to compare the Ford against a comparable Chevy? Last I knew the Chevy got better gas mileage and more horsepower. Nice looking truck.... the barrels, not so much. lol


Chevy does not make a 5500


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Here is my newest truck, 2015 F550, Gas Powered, 4wd, 16' bed.
> 
> Getting shipped to Florida with empty barrels for the Pepper Extraction.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1328390934...2839093484489/562303507204710/?type=3&theater


I would be very curious about the power and fuel mileage also. Jim L. Talked me into a ford 6.0 diesel :lpf: it has been a pain. I am looking to replace it soon and have been thinking about a gasser.also. Please post your results. Thanks much


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Does it have their newer 8 in it or the V12? I've been very happy with the V12 over the last 10 years.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

G B said:


> I would be very curious about the power and fuel mileage also. Jim L. Talked me into a ford 6.0 diesel :lpf: it has been a pain. I am looking to replace it soon and have been thinking about a gasser.also. Please post your results. Thanks much


You must mean the 6.ohhhhhhh****


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Get them bulletproofed and they are pretty reliable....so I have heard lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Get what bulletproofed Sadler91, the Ford 6L? How do you do that? 

My 2005 F-450 has had two new oil coolers and two new EGR Valves a new rear fuel tank, and a bunch of new stuff, including injectors. When my first oil cooler and egr valve went the Dealership spent a month replacing one thing at a time instead of a standard list of parts when a cooling system gets fouled w/ oil. They said they had to replace what was broken, run it, figure out what else was broken or fouled beyond cleaning, replace that and so on and so on. I used to know that whole list of parts by heart and in order which they were replaced. But I have blocked it out now.

I don't have any faith that a Dodge or Chevy would be any better, so I keep my Ford running and will probably buy another one before I quit.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes the 6.0L. I got a buddy in town here who does it. It cost about 5k because they pull the engine out to do all the work. Delete the egr valve and cooler, relocate and replace the oil cooler with an aftermarket, new heavy duty headstuds, injectors, air intake and exhaust, and finally a tuner. Gives it around 500 horses then. The emissions crap is what it the issue. Get rid of all the stuff and I believe they are a powerful and pretty reliable engine. Don't quote me on that though. If you already deleted the egr then you are pretty good then. Headstuds wouldn't be a bad idea though if you haven't done them.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Were looking at adding a new truck and so far it looks like its going to be a new ford 5500 with 6.7l Powerstroke.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

MNbees said:


> nice truck but why ford?
> http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b598/cbehlke/photo5_zpsddc9589d.jpg


Whats the length on that flatbed?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sadler91 said:


> Yes the 6.0L. I got a buddy in town here who does it. It cost about 5k because they pull the engine out to do all the work. Delete the egr valve and cooler, relocate and replace the oil cooler with an aftermarket, new heavy duty headstuds, injectors, air intake and exhaust, and finally a tuner. Gives it around 500 horses then. The emissions crap is what it the issue. Get rid of all the stuff and I believe they are a powerful and pretty reliable engine. Don't quote me on that though. If you already deleted the egr then you are pretty good then. Headstuds wouldn't be a bad idea though if you haven't done them.


Voids all warranties too, right? Headstuds? What are those? And what are they for? A tuner? Again, what's that?

Any fuel economy improvement?

W/ over 200,000 miles would such changes be worth the cost?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> Whats the length on that flatbed?


Aaron Fisher's is 16 feet.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Barry said:


> Does it have their newer 8 in it or the V12? I've been very happy with the V12 over the last 10 years.


The V10 Gas engine.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Aaron Fischer's is 16 feet.


Watch the spelling of the name there Mark, there is no "c" in my last name. I don't want to mislead anyone. 

and yes it is a 16' bed.

Aaron Fisher


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Voids all warranties too, right? Headstuds? What are those? And what are they for? A tuner? Again, what's that?
> 
> Any fuel economy improvement?
> 
> W/ over 200,000 miles would such changes be worth the cost?


Yes you would see fuel economy boost, and the engine would last a lot longer, so personally I think it would be worth it.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are some pics of the one I built in 2013
http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/astrozombee79/library/2014 F550



and here


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Chevy does not make a 5500


So tell me.... why would you need a (F550) 2 1/2 ton truck for beekeeping?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Here are some pics of the one I built in 2013
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/astrozombee79/library/2014 F550
> 
> 
> ...


Aaron - How many hives can you haul on that truck?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sorry, yes, the V10. I don't know where my brain was. That's a great engine.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

RAK said:


> Whats the length on that flatbed?


14 ft, just enough for 5 rows


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr.Beeman said:


> So tell me.... why would you need a (F550) 2 1/2 ton truck for beekeeping?


Hives are heavy and some of us need to move them. And pallets of honey are heavy too, as well as barrels of honey. It doesn't pay to run a light weight truck if you have any aspirations of hauling anything heavy, safely. Big trucks get the bad rap for hauling overloaded, but it's the small trucks that are more apt to be overloaded and a danger to others.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

drlonzo said:


> Aaron - How many hives can you haul on that truck?


An average of 144 Hives, although the basis of this truck is about short transports for the bees or equipment transport. The first F550 I bought goes out on pollination with a bobcat in tow. This F550 will meet the semi loads of bees, unload and spread into pollination. so most of its travel is actual with no load. The payload of the F550 is only about 10,000 pounds without a trailer.

I've actually just completed my second F550 gas truck, it is more for a small crew flatbed truck, to carry supplies and crew out to work for the day. I'm planning on ordering another F550 in the spring, but a crew cab this time, with only a 12' bed. For when I need more crew and less supplies but still need to haul a bobcat.

Aaron


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Mr.Beeman said:


> So tell me.... why would you need a (F550) 2 1/2 ton truck for beekeeping?


The F-550 is actually considered a 1 1/2 ton truck .


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Hives are heavy and some of us need to move them. And pallets of honey are heavy too, as well as barrels of honey. It doesn't pay to run a light weight truck if you have any aspirations of hauling anything heavy, safely. Big trucks get the bad rap for hauling overloaded, but it's the small trucks that are more apt to be overloaded and a danger to others.


For sure. We love the 1 1/2 ton size for their convenience but they get routinely loaded to their maximum capacity and then perhaps a tad bit more if the haul is short and dosen't involve any tippy off road conditions.


----------

